# Newbee looking for advice



## Neons31 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

looking for a bit of guidance and advice if poss, have been trying for 2 years which has been unsucessful, have been on clomid for 6 months but have now been advised by RVH that i shouldnt have been on it to start, was told would be put on IVF List and to wait....... just unsure what happens next our what the waiting list are up there.

any help at all would be great

Ta Lx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Neons31, Welcome to FF  . Blew you a few bubbles for luck  

If you have already signed papers etc to be put on the list at the RFC it is a 12-14 month waitin list.  That is the official line but think in general it actually works out at 14-16 months (thats for NHS), if its private then anyones guess.  I was told for private 12 months, that was back in March that i signed.  Maybe some of the other girls can be of more help


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

hi neons - why don't you join NI girls - just click on the most recent page - there are lots of girlsthere who can help! any questions just fire ahead


----------

